# 1st set back



## morggy1824 (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi ladies.
 to every1.
today.
good news....got my 1st appointment for north staffs hospital..Mr Obhrai on 7th April.
bad news....saw my gp  today.Leighton Hospital in Crewe said they dont fund NHS.He doesn't know wot my appointment for north staffs is for.He doesn't know where else to try..i told him Burton.
He says it may be a postal code lottery rather than a lifestyle issue. 
He says we need to find a clinic/hospital 1st & then see wot tests they want done. I asked him if he'd do any tests now in preparation...he said no.  

So i came out of the surgery quite deflated. 
Angry that money is at the root of a lot of problems. 
Upset cos my clock (39) is ticking loudly. 
I so much wanted to get the ball rolling, cos i don't know if i have fertility issues or not...its so grrrrrrrrr. 

My wife says to continue looking into other options ...ie find our own donor n self-inseminate ourselves.

Take care all...


----------



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi Morrgy,

Sorry you have had such a crappy experience. Mr Obrhai is lovely, I have seen him a couple of times for a few different things. Back when we first started the waiting list for NHS was so long we were referred straight to a private clinic in Newcastle which doesn't exist anymore. Our GP basically told us it was pointless to wait but I think things have changed now for the better.

I can't believe he won't do your FSH levels/blood tests, what a muppet     . You can pay to have your FSH tested either through s test kit you can get from Boots or by ordering one online. 

I hope you can find a donor and maybe get going with it yourselves, it is hellishly expensive otherwise.

Hoping you can keep positive



Emma x


----------



## morggy1824 (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi.
Thanks for the reply pem...

I have more  news.
My appointment for the hospital has been cancelled.....no reason given.
The letter goes on to say...contact my dr to discuss the matter.
I only saw my dr on monday n i get this cancellation letter today 

It is not looking good.
Guess it's back to finding our own donor n using a pot & syringe.
I can either give up...or be more determined.
Me n my wife met a neighbour yesterday who was preg with her 6th child due in 5weeks.She said it would be wonderful if we had a baby...it was nice to have a positive response from some1 for a change. 

I go back to see my Dr nxt wk with wife in tow...i've told her she'll have to donate some organs for us to afford private treatment. 

Take care all.


----------



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

Oh God how completely crap, if you don't get any good answers from your doc make sure you get proper explanantions from the PALS service at North Stafffs Hospital thats Patient Advice and liason Service.  I think you have to be quite forceful with them to get where you want to get.

Have you looked at the sperm donor sites on the web RachJulie (posts on the parenting thread) used a donor she found this way and I ams ure she would be happy to tell you how she went about this, then you can go the home route with the pot and syringe. there are many other ways I believe, probably best to post on the parenting thread about it as a couple of the girls on there have used known donors and been succesful. We were very lucky and have a fantastic friend as our known donor/daddy.

It is nice to have a positive response, particularl in the backwaters of Stoke where people can have a tendency to be a little narrowwminded...you should see some of the looks we've had in Mothercare Festival Park!!

Stay away from the organ donation!  

Get that bloomin doctor to come up with some answers, they cannot just dismiss you.

emma


----------



## snagglepat (Sep 13, 2004)

Hi Morggy,

The pot and syringe option is a very valid one if its something you'd consider. I know it isn't for everyone, but there's no way we'd have been able to afford the many tries we had through a clinic. We finally got pregnant on our 18th month of trying with a known donor that we met through the parenting boards on www.rainbownetwork.com. There are other boards too, but this was the one that worked for us and we got extremely lucky. Our donor was very reliable and extremely generous with his time, and his travel costs. He stuck with us for over two years of attempts, driving 80 miles each way for each donations (twice each cycle) and he wouldn't even take petrol money from us no matter how much we offered. He's not involved in our daughter's upbringing in any way but is willing to be available for siblings and for any medical need should it arise. All he asks is to receive email updates on her progress every now and then, which is a small price for us to pay given the joy he's given us through our daughter.

If you'd like to know more about how we went about it all then do feel free to ask. There are other threads that discuss it too if you fancy having a poke about in some older threads.

It might not be something you'd consider at all, but it worked wonderfully for us.

Good luck!

Gina.


----------

